# Any Cubers near Cinncinati area?



## RamenNoodles (Jun 16, 2019)

Just wondering. Because every single competition right in Ohio is 2 hours away.


----------



## pglewis (Jun 17, 2019)

I'm down in Clifton and one of the old guys in this hobby, over 50. 

My first comp was in Mason and I've seen at least a couple others in NKY that I wasn't able to attend. But mostly, yeah, most of the action seems to be Lexington, Toledo, Ann Arbor, and Ft. Wayne and not so much here.


----------

